# Un truc qui va ravire les femmes



## magicmimi (3 Janvier 2015)

Un petit truc assez vieux mais qui me fait tellement sourire. Bien que je sois un homme .

"Prince charmant ou monsieur propre - (humour)"

LUNDI  

 
Seul à la maison. Ma femme est partie pour la semaine.  
Génial! Je sens qu'on va vivre des instants inoubliables, le chien et moi. Je me suis concocté un emploi du temps réglé comme du papier à musique. Je sais exactement à quelle heure je vais me lever et le temps que je passerai dans la salle de bains ou dans la cuisine, à préparer le déjeuner. J'ai également compté les heures qu'il me faudra pour liquider la vaisselle, le ménage, les promenades du chien, les courses et la cuisine. Et là, surprise: il me restera plein de temps libre! Pourquoi les femmes se font-elles une montagne de toutes ces tâches alors qu'elles peuvent être expédiées si rapidement? Tout est une question d'organisation. Pour le souper, le chien et moi avons un steak chacun. J'ai disposé une jolie nappe, une bougie et un bouquet de roses pour faire plus intime. Le chien a mangé de la mousse de canard en hors-d'oeuvre et aussi en plat principal, mais accompagnée d'une farandole de petits légumes. Et, comme dessert, des biscuits. Moi, je me suis octroyé du vin et un cigare. Cela faisait des lustres que je
ne m'étais pas senti aussi bien.  

 
MARDI  

 
Je dois revoir mon emploi du temps: apparemment, quelques aménagements s'imposent. J'ai expliqué au chien que, bien entendu, ce n'est pas tous les jours fête; il ne doit donc pas s'attendre à des hors-d'oeuvre et à un service dans trois bols différents, vu que le préposé à la vaisselle, c'est moi! En prenant mon déjeuner, j'ai noté les inconvénients du jus d'orange pressé: ca vous oblige à nettoyer chaque fois le presse-agrumes.  A moins d'en prévoir suffisamment pour deux jours, et dans ce cas, vous avez moitié moins de vaisselle. Ma femme a insisté pour que je passe l'aspirateur tous les jours. Pas question! Une fois tous les deux jours suffira amplement. Il n'y a qu'à enfiler des pantoufles et à nettoyer les pattes du chien... A part ça,
je suis en pleine forme.  

 
MERCREDI  

 
J'ai le sentiment que le ménage prend plus de temps que prévu. Il va falloir affiner ma stratégie. D'abord, acheter des repas tout préparés.  
Cela me fera gagner quelques minutes en cuisine. La préparation du souper ne devrait jamais être plus longue que sa consommation. En revanche, la chambre reste un problème. Il faut s'extraire des
couvertures, aérer et enfin faire le lit. Trop compliqué! D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas l&#8217;intérêt de faire le lit tous les jours dans la mesure où on se recouche le soir même. Pour le chien, fini les préparations culinaires élaborées. Au menu: pâtée en boite. Il boude, mais tant pis. Si je peux me contenter de plats cuisinés, pourquoi pas lui?  

 
JEUDI  

 
Plus de jus d'orange! Comment un fruit d'aspect si anodin peut-il provoquer une telle pagaille? Désormais, j&#8217;achèterai du jus en bouteille.  
Découverte no 1 : j'ai réussi à m'extirper du lit en défaisant à peine les couvertures. Comme ça, il n'y a plus qu'à les retaper un peu. Bien sur, cela nécessite un certain entraînement et on a intérêt à ne pas trop gigoter pendant la nuit. J'ai un peu mal au dos, mais une bonne douche chaude et il n'y paraîtra plus. J'ai cessé de me raser tous les jours. Je gagne ainsi de précieuses minutes.  
Découverte no2 : changer d'assiette à chaque repas est une hérésie. Les vaisselles à répétition commencent à m&#8217;énerver. Le chien, lui aussi, peut manger dans le même bol. Ce n'est qu'un animal après tout!  
Note: je suis parvenu à la conclusion que le passage de l'aspirateur ne s'imposait qu'une fois par semaine... maximum.  
Saucisses au dîner et au souper.  

 
VENDREDI  

 
Terminé le jus de fruit en bouteille! Trop lourd à porter. J'ai observé un curieux phénomène: les saucisses sont excellentes le matin, un peu moins bonnes le midi et carrément infectes le soir. Si un homme en mange plus de deux jours de suite, elles risquent même de lui occasionner de légères nausées. Le chien a eu des croquettes. C'est tout aussi nutritif et le bol reste propre. J'ai découvert qu'on pouvait boire la soupe directement à la casserole. Elle a exactement le même goût. Plus de bol, plus de louche!  
Désormais j'ai moins l'impression d&#8217;être réincarné en lave-vaisselle. J'ai cessé de passer le balai dans la cuisine. Cela me tapait autant sur les nerfs que de faire le lit.  
Note: laisser tomber les conserves. Ca salit l&#8217;ouvre-boîtes.  

 
SAMEDI  

 
A quoi bon se déshabiller le soir pour se rhabiller le lendemain matin? Je préfère occuper ce temps à me reposer un peu. Pas la peine non plus d'utiliser les couvertures: comme ça, le lit reste impeccable.  
Le chien a laissé des miettes partout. Il s'est fait gronder. Je ne suis pas sa bonne! Etrange: c'est exactement la réflexion que ma femme me fait parfois.  
Aujourd'hui, rasage. Mais je n'en ai vraiment pas envie. Je suis a bout de nerfs. Pour le déjeuner, proscrire ce qui doit être déballé, ouvert, coupé en tranches, étalé, cuit ou passé au mixeur. Toutes ces corvées m&#8217;exaspèrent. Pour le dîner, manger à même l'emballage. Sans assiette, ni couverts, ni nappe, ni rien de toutes ces choses superflues. Mes gencives sont un peu sensibles. Peut-être parce que je ne mange pas de fruits: ils sont trop lourds à transporter. C'est sans doute un début de scorbut. Ma femme a appelé dans l&#8217;après-midi pour savoir si j'avais fait les vitres et la lessive. Je suis parti d'un éclat de rire hystérique. Comme si j'avais le temps! Malaise dans la baignoire: le siphon est bouché par des spaghettis. Ce n'est pas si grave, puisque, de toute façon, je ne me douche plus.  
Note: le chien et moi mangeons ensemble, directement au frigo. Il faut faire vite pour ne pas laisser la porte ouverte trop longtemps.  

 
DIMANCHE  

 
Le chien et moi sommes restés au lit, à regarder la télévision. Nous avons salivé tous deux en voyant des gens faire des agapes. Nous sommes épuisés et grognons autant l'un que l'autre. Ce matin, j'ai mange quelque chose dans son bol. Aucun de nous deux n'a aimé. Je devrais vraiment me laver. Me raser. Me peigner. Lui préparer sa pâtée. Le sortir. Faire la vaisselle. Ranger. Penser aux courses. Et tout le reste... Mais je n'en ai vraiment pas la force. J'ai l'impression d'avoir des problèmes d&#8217;équilibre et de vision. Le chien ne remue même plus la queue. Seul l'instinct de conservation nous a permis de nous traîner jusqu'au restaurant, où nous avons passé plus d'une heure à manger des tas de bonnes choses dans de multiples assiettes... avant d'aller à l&#8217;hôtel.  
La chambre est propre, bien rangée et douillette. J'ai trouvé la solution idéale. Je me demande si ma femme y a jamais pensé. 



Voilou !


----------



## magicmimi (5 Janvier 2015)

142 affichage et aucune réaction.... les machos ont du être touché plein coeur ! lol 

Ou bien une autre raison ?  allez savoir  ! lol   Il y a des choses qui ne changent pas ! 

bonne année a tous !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour cette chronique hirsute "d'après une histoire presque vraie" (on sent une tentation, partielle mais sincère !). 
Perso je viens d'avoir deux semaines de congés peinardement seul et j'ai enquillé les nuits de 11h comme un goinfre. Menu : essentiellement brandade de Morue en barquette d'un kilo. Un peu d'huile d'olive, je touille dans une casserole ça gratine un peu, très bonne. Déguster dans la casserole s'avère le mode de consommation le plus rationnel. Sinon variantes pizzas. De temps en temps une bière Pilsen Urquell : quand même un peu de raffinement dans cet effondrement général en mode Alexandre le Bienheureux. Des bouquins, une saison de la série Rubicon, Snickers, voire Haribo, Coca bien sûr. Enfin grève totale du rasage. Au poil !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Déguster *dans la casserole s'avère le mode de consommation le plus rationnel*. Sinon variantes pizzas. De temps en temps une bière Pilsen Urquell : quand même un peu de raffinement dans cet effondrement général en mode Alexandre le Bienheureux. Des bouquins, une saison de la série Rubicon, Snickers, voire Haribo, Coca bien sûr. Enfin grève totale du rasage. Au poil !



Ben voilà, le vrai service minimal, pas de vaisselle, la bière à la bouteille 
Faut demander à Madame d'en arriver là ...


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2015)

C'est bien de démarrerez la nouvelle année avec plein d'idees de bonnes résolution!

Pour ce qui me concerne:
Ne plus venir lire les forums de MacG sans préparation psychologique. 
Se pisser dessus de bon matin, franchement, c'est pas le top! Va falloir que je programme une lessive que je ne devais théoriquement pas faire avant samedi prochain (minimum)


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (6 Janvier 2015)

Cette solution me va à ravir...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Cette solution me va à ravir...



j'ai adoré cette série. vivement la suite...


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2015)

Un topic qui s'appelle "Un truc qui va ravir les femmes" et où il n'est pas un instant question de moi, je suis consterné.
Ma liposuccion avec réinjection de graisse dans la, enfin dans les endroits importants, que j'ai eu pour Noël et qui m'a fait super mal, vous vous en foutez ?
Mentalité de chiotte, sur MacG.


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Janvier 2015)

On a dit ravir pas effrayer. Enfin effrayer, je me comprends. C'était donc si petit? Tu sais, c'est pas sale, on peut en parler, ça restera entre nous.

Donc, le soir de noël tu te fais injecter de la graisse prélevée dans ton séant dans ton aiguillon... T'as pas peur d'un déséquilibre?

De tout coeur avec toi. Si tu veux te reconvertir dans les attractions foraines, j'ai un plan pour toi. Les voyages ne forment ils pas la vieillesse?


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2015)

On a surtout dit ravir*e*, verbe latin : 's'enrouer en criant'. N'est-il pas au contraire tout à fait approprié à ton nouvel état (de même qu'au précédent si OMarly a raison) ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Janvier 2015)

Ha! si la sémantique s'en mêle. 
ou
Si la sème antique s'emmêle.

Je sais, ça veut rien dire mais ça sonne bien.

NB: ravir*e* les femmes implique de les faire rire. Je ne suis pas drôle mais je m'y emploie.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> On a dit ravir pas effrayer. Enfin effrayer, je me comprends. C'était donc si petit? Tu sais, c'est pas sale, on peut en parler, ça restera entre nous.
> 
> Donc, le soir de noël tu te fais injecter de la graisse prélevée dans ton séant dans ton aiguillon... T'as pas peur d'un déséquilibre?
> 
> De tout coeur avec toi. Si tu veux te reconvertir dans les attractions foraines, j'ai un plan pour toi. Les voyages ne forment ils pas la vieillesse?



Rhoooo. Aucun respect, ni pour l'expérience, ni pour la graisse de dinde post réveillon que, moi, je recycle de façon intelligente, bande de nazes.
Pisque c'est comme ça, je vais me draper dedans, et que ce soit dit : 

[YOUTUBE]O3g6XomtadA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OlivierMarly (22 Janvier 2015)

Tu vas te draper dans la dinde? 
T'as de ces fantasmes.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Tu vas te draper dans la dinde?
> T'as de ces fantasmes.



Mon côté british, qui plait aux dames, justement.
Youporn section mon gynécologue m'a fait une farce est ton ami :


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2015)

C'est bizarre les balises YouTube avec cette nouvelle interface web...


----------



## OlivierMarly (22 Janvier 2015)

T'as donc pris la dinde pour une calotte de chirurgien. Pratique!

Note: ne pas inviter Bigdidou, son imagination est débordante et il joue avec la nourriture.


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

--> Je viens de te lire magicmimi et tu m'as bien fait rire !


----------



## magicmimi (11 Mars 2015)

merci vénérable sage


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

--> Je ne suis pas si _sage_ que ça ni aussi vieux pour mériter d'être considéré comme _vénérable_ !


----------

